# How much have you spent in a single order?



## John Harris (Aug 27, 2021)

I have a pending order with Candora Soaps for $502.  It's been sitting in the Checkout box for over a week.  I keep telling myself, "Don't you _dare _click on that Place Order button!"  I always get *SO *carried away with my hobbies.

Am I crazy to think of placing an order that big?  What is the most that you have ordered at one time?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe around $100, no way I could do a $500 order for a hobby. If I sold, it would be different.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 27, 2021)

What are you ordering?  My biggest single order was over $200, but that was when I ordered a loaf soap cutter, and I only ordered it because I had been lusting after one and it was 20% off.  Usually I make smaller orders--more expensive on shipping sometimes, but it stretches out the fun of getting new fragrances and stuff, as well a being easier on the budget.

Make no mistake, I order a LOT of stuff for just being a hobbyist.  But a) it's what I do for fun (I'm also a yarnaholic--I've moved to fragrances and micas, which may not be an improvement.  I have an attic full of yarn), and b) hubby loves to give it for gifts.   Will I sell someday?  I don't know.  But even if I don't, I have come to learn it's OK if you can afford it to treat yourself to things that will bring you pleasure and spur your creativity.  

Hubby has his hobby where he also buys lots of bits and pieces online (he does vacuum tube audio amplifier construction). Before that, he was brewing beer.   But it makes him happy, and in fact, when he gets supplies, we now refer to it as his "soap", and we both get a chuckle.

This is a long winded way of saying that yes, it's a lot of money, but if it's in your budget (I recall you were looking for an inexpensive way to color your soap), and makes you happy, why not?  I have spent that much over a period of a several months, but there are months and months when I don't get anything.  The thing is, if you decide to do it, don't beat yourself up over it--that totally defeats the purpose of having fun.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 27, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have a pending order with Candora Soaps for $502.  It's been sitting in the Checkout box for over a week.  I keep telling myself, "Don't you _dare _click on that Place Order button!"  I always get *SO *carried away with my hobbies.
> 
> Am I crazy to think of placing an order that big?  What is the most that you have ordered at one time?


You mean, like on supplies? 

Even when it was a hobby my orders were pretty big, but now Every January right after I do inventory, calculate my taxes, etc., I order for the year and I usually end up paying like $2,500 or right around that, but I'm pretty much set for the year at that point and rarely do I have to put in any other orders unless it's a "want" type thing...


----------



## Ladka (Aug 27, 2021)

I spent 116 € in a hobby, art&craft company shop this morning - which is way too much. But it can't be undone, he-he!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2021)

I've probably had a couple of $300 orders, but that included molds or other equipment (planer, cutter, etc). Normally I try to keep my orders at any one time under $100. Does Candora have a wish list or save for later option? I use that if there is something I want but am not really ready to buy. That way I don’t forget about it or have to go searching for it again. I have a not so rare FO affliction and my wish lists are pretty big. It does come in handy when I only need something small like ROE or sodium lactate to be able to easily find something to add to my order to, you know, make the shipping cost worthwhile


----------



## serielle (Aug 27, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have a pending order with Candora Soaps for $502.  It's been sitting in the Checkout box for over a week.


Not to enable or anything, but you may want to look at New Directions Aromatics - Canada's Leading Supplier of Essential Oils .  I find that I can get some better prices there.  However, beware!  They also have ALOT and your shopping cart may end up even higher.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2021)

As a hobbyist on a budget, probably about $150 ish dollars when there was a good fragrance sale. Good as in 25% or more off. I only place orders once or twice a year, and purchase oils locally.

But as for you, if the  purchase won’t damage your finance, and they’re items that you will likely use and store well for a long time, then why not?


----------



## John Harris (Aug 27, 2021)

jcandleattic said:


> You mean, like on supplies?
> 
> Even when it was a hobby my orders were pretty big, but now Every January right after I do inventory, calculate my taxes, etc., I order for the year and I usually end up paying like $2,500 or right around that, but I'm pretty much set for the year at that point and rarely do I have to put in any other orders unless it's a "want" type thing...



$2500.     Now THAT is an order,!

It's still a hobby for me but occasionally someone wants to buy some.  Then there are gifts for the family.

My order is for 11 FOs and 7 micas.

I guess I can afford it.  But I have SUCH a history of going wild on my hobbies.  In the days when I made beer, I never made less than 5 gallons.  When I went through my pipe smoking period, I owned 100 pipes.  My watch phase ... 60 watches.  Pirate re-enactment days? Thousands to buy pirate gear. (See my pirate hat in my avatar.). So $502 in soap supplies feels like "Here we go again.". 
Still, I am partially retired and soapmaking is such fun. And I do it with my partner of 26 years.  We both have fun.
@pennym I looked at New Directions. So much of their inventory was Out of Stock.  I thought "Once you get some product to sell, let know!"


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 27, 2021)

John Harris said:


> $2500.  Now THAT is an order,!


Well, at that time I was ramping up my masterbatch was completely out of everything except FO's and wanted new molds and a cutter, so after calculating as well as I could I got enough base oils to make enough master batch batches throughout the full year, got colorants, molds, and cutter, and a few other tools, so taking all that into consideration, that's why it was so much. Now my average yearly orders are around $500-$1000 depending on what all I need.


----------



## John Harris (Aug 27, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> But as for you, if the  purchase won’t damage your finance, and they’re items that you will likely use and store well for a long time, then why not?


You're right, lenarennee, why not!


----------



## John Harris (Aug 27, 2021)

Carly B said:


> It's OK if you can afford it to treat yourself to things that will bring you pleasure
> 
> The thing is, if you decide to do it, don't beat yourself up over it--that totally defeats the purpose of having fun.


I love the way you think.  It's comforting.  I have a long history of beating up on myself.  That takes all the enjoyment out of it!  I need to be reminded of that from time to time.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 27, 2021)

pennym said:


> Not to enable or anything, but you may want to look at New Directions Aromatics - Canada's Leading Supplier of Essential Oils .  I find that I can get some better prices there.  However, beware!  They also have ALOT and your shopping cart may end up even higher.


I second that I LOVE NDA as well and their prices are fair. As far as orders, $300 at once.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 27, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I love the way you think.  It's comforting.  I have a long history of beating up on myself.  That takes all the enjoyment out of it!  I need to be reminded of that from time to time.



No regrets, my friend.  Or if you must have regrets, have regrets doing, instead of not doing.


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 27, 2021)

This thread just made me realize I have a problem


----------



## Misschief (Aug 27, 2021)

On the way back home from visiting my daughter on Vancouver Island, I told my husband we had to stop at Voyageur. I spent about $600 and it was wayyyyyy too easy. I could easily have spent more than that. Generally speaking, my orders are between $100-$200.

And I second NDA.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 27, 2021)

The most I ever spent at once (> $300) was on an EO order last winter.  Heck, it was during the pandemic, I was majorly stressed by work and had extra cash in hand because I was working at home and not spending anything on gas. Having those EOs has allowed me to try a lot of new blends and enjoy the scents. Making soap is cheaper than going to a therapist!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2021)

John Harris said:


> $2500.     Now THAT is an order,!
> 
> It's still a hobby for me but occasionally someone wants to buy some.  Then there are gifts for the family.
> 
> ...



11 fragrances and 7 micas? You must get the large economy sizes!  Are you sure there’s no accidental double orders? ( ugh. Like me when I ordered 3 bottles of fresh cut grass….of which 2 still remain)


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I love the way you think.  It's comforting.  I have a long history of beating up on myself.  That takes all the enjoyment out of it!  I need to be reminded of that from time to time.



Yup. Totally agree. Life is too short for that.

If you can still pay your bills comfortably, and you’re not into nefarious activities, feed your soul with more scent and more color!


----------



## John Harris (Aug 27, 2021)

Mine are not the$2500 supplies.  Mine are the $502 supplies. Plus $50 of that is shipping.


----------



## John Harris (Aug 27, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> Yup. Totally agree. Life is too short for that.
> 
> If you can still pay your bills comfortably, and you’re not into nefarious activities, feed your soul with more scent and more color!


LOL


----------



## cerelife (Aug 27, 2021)

My most expensive _single_ order was around $650, but my highest expenditure for one day was a little over $900 split between 3 companies. 
I love your hobbies! They sound like a lot of fun 
And whenever you start to beat yourself up, think of me:
I belong to a Mardi Gras Krewe in New Orleans and I spend at least $2K/year to ride on a float and throw things to total strangers!! And I'll keep doing it until I'm too old to climb onto the float!


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 28, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have a pending order with Candora Soaps for $502.  It's been sitting in the Checkout box for over a week.  I keep telling myself, "Don't you _dare _click on that Place Order button!"  I always get *SO *carried away with my hobbies.
> 
> Am I crazy to think of placing an order that big?  What is the most that you have ordered at one time?


Is soaping a hobby or a business? Can you afford to spend that much? Actually, the second question is the only one that matters. If this brings you joy and if you can afford to spend it, do it. Life is short - live large!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 28, 2021)

I feel increasingly inspired to hit submit for my Nurture cart 

eta: Done! I can’t make Christmas soap without Trial by Fire  and I‘ve been planning to buy Winter Wonderland forever.


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 28, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have a pending order with Candora Soaps for $502.  It's been sitting in the Checkout box for over a week.  I keep telling myself, "Don't you _dare _click on that Place Order button!"  I always get *SO *carried away with my hobbies.
> 
> Am I crazy to think of placing an order that big?  What is the most that you have ordered at one time?


I just checked out the site. Would highly recommend you look at New Directions Aromatics. I think you will find their price points are better and their products are top notch. I live in the US and order several items from them because, even with shipping, the quality/prices make it worth it.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 28, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I just checked out the site. Would highly recommend you look at New Directions Aromatics. I think you will find their price points are better and their products are top notch. I live in the US and order several items from them because, even with shipping, the quality/prices make it worth it.



I just went to their website for the first time.  Their prices are INSANE---the first fragrance I clicked on was $4.38 for 3.3 oz!!!  That's almost what BB charges for a half ounce sample.  How much is shipping, generally, to the states?


----------



## Orebma (Aug 28, 2021)

jcandleattic said:


> You mean, like on supplies?
> 
> Even when it was a hobby my orders were pretty big, but now Every January right after I do inventory, calculate my taxes, etc., I order for the year and I usually end up paying like $2,500 or right around that, but I'm pretty much set for the year at that point and rarely do I have to put in any other orders unless it's a "want" type thing...


wow - that is so organised! Love it.
I'm still in the mad flush of trying ....and buying lol. At this point soap is a very expensive hobby for me 
It's the trying thing that seems to cost so much. I don't want to buy large quantities of scents or colours etc until I know what they smell like, how they react etc etc so I buy the small sizes and the prices aren't cheap. I'm kind of filtering atm then I'll order what I know I like in larger quantities - budget permitting!


----------



## Orebma (Aug 28, 2021)

John Harris said:


> Mine are not the$2500 supplies.  Mine are the $502 supplies. Plus $50 of that is shipping.


My last order was $200 but I also had other orders delivered in the same few days so I think I wasn't too far behind you there lol


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 28, 2021)

cerelife said:


> ... And whenever you start to beat yourself up, think of me:
> I belong to a Mardi Gras Krewe in New Orleans and I spend at least $2K/year to ride on a float and throw things to total strangers!! And I'll keep doing it until I'm too old to climb onto the float!



That made me LOL!


----------



## Carly B (Aug 29, 2021)

Orebma said:


> wow - that is so organised! Love it.
> I'm still in the mad flush of trying ....and buying lol. At this point soap is a very expensive hobby for me
> It's the trying thing that seems to cost so much. I don't want to buy large quantities of scents or  colours etc until I know what they smell like, how they react etc etc so I buy the small sizes and the prices aren't cheap. I'm kind of filtering atm then I'll order what I know I like in larger quantities - budget permitting!



That's what I did when I started.  I now have hundreds (seriously) of bottles of fragrance in sizes from half ounce to 2 oz (it seems that's now the smallest size with some vendors).  I'm just beginning to get bigger bottles of fragrances I want to keep, while still working through the small bottles (and even still getting new ones).  

All I can say is I wish monitors were "scratch and sniff."  Some fragrances sound so enticing but aren't, and some that you wouldn't consider from the description are gorgeous.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 29, 2021)

Orebma said:


> wow - that is so organised! Love it.
> I'm still in the mad flush of trying ....and buying lol. At this point soap is a very expensive hobby for me
> It's the trying thing that seems to cost so much. I don't want to buy large quantities of scents or colours etc until I know what they smell like, how they react etc etc so I buy the small sizes and the prices aren't cheap. I'm kind of filtering atm then I'll order what I know I like in larger quantities - budget permitting!


It helps that I have been making candles since '97, and soap since '03. So I pretty much have it honed in on what I'm buying and how much of it I need, etc., So all that helps.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 29, 2021)

John Harris said:


> I have a pending order with Candora Soaps for $502.  It's been sitting in the Checkout box for over a week.  I keep telling myself, "Don't you _dare _click on that Place Order button!"  I always get *SO *carried away with my hobbies.
> 
> Am I crazy to think of placing an order that big?  What is the most that you have ordered at one time?



I paid $40 for a skein of Cashmere/Merino Sock Yarn. Spent a total of $200+ for 5 Skeins total.

I think the most I have ever spent at one time was $600 between three orders.  I had extra money and stocked up.  Dry colorants don’t go bad.  Properly stored FOs will last a long time.  You can freeze a lot of oils and butters.


----------



## AAShillito (Sep 2, 2021)

Carly B said:


> What are you ordering?  My biggest single order was over $200, but that was when I ordered a loaf soap cutter, and I only ordered it because I had been lusting after one and it was 20% off.  Usually I make smaller orders--more expensive on shipping sometimes, but it stretches out the fun of getting new fragrances and stuff, as well a being easier on the budget.
> 
> Make no mistake, I order a LOT of stuff for just being a hobbyist.  But a) it's what I do for fun (I'm also a yarnaholic--I've moved to fragrances and micas, which may not be an improvement.  I have an attic full of yarn), and b) hubby loves to give it for gifts.   Will I sell someday?  I don't know.  But even if I don't, I have come to learn it's OK if you can afford it to treat yourself to things that will bring you pleasure and spur your creativity.
> 
> ...


I just have to say I taught myself knitting basics in 2018  and although I am a turtle knitter I have 6 large tote bags of yarn tucked away our of sight!!!


----------



## Carly B (Sep 2, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> I just have to say I taught myself knitting basics in 2018  and although I am a turtle knitter I have 6 large tote bags of yarn tucked away our of sight!!!



So my immediate image was of someone knitting turtles, and I thought that was cool.  I crochet, and I made my kids a big octopus when they were growing up.   And I'm sure I have a pattern for turtles somewhere.

So yeah, I think you mean you knit slowly, but I liked the other idea better.


----------

